# *** UFC - THE ART OF THE FIGHT ***



## FighterTwister

*                       *** UFC - THE ART OF THE FIGHT ****








A good fight should be like a small play, but played seriously. A good martial artist does not become tense but ready, not thinking yet not dreaming, ready for whatever may come. When the opponent expands I contract, when he contracts I expand, and when there is an opportunity, I do not hit, it hits all by itself.


Now remember the enemy has only illusions and images, behind which he hides, his true motives. Destroy the image and you will break the enemy.


The it, that you refer to, is a powerful weapon easily misused by the martial artist who deserves his faults.


For centuries now, the code of the Shaolin Temple, has been preserved remember the honor of our brotherhood has been held true.


Tell me know the Shaolin commandment number thirteen ~        
_     13. A martial artist has to take responsibilities for himself and accept the consequences of his own doing   _


*EXPLANATION:-*

This entire scene is about letting go of who you think you are, your false image and worst enemy - EGO "To have no technique" - having no preference on what you THINK you can use in battle "There is no opponent because the word "I" does not exist" - he is free from HIMSELF "I do not hit, it hits all by itself." - doing what you have to do when the time is right (also, the natural trained reaction) "The enemy has only images and illusions behind which he hides his true motives" - this screams ego more than anything in the entire movie, especially when Bruce gets in the mirror room, remembers this sentence and starts destroying the images of HIMSELF Do not focus on yourself or your enemy - focus on what you HAVE TO DO IN FRONT OF YOU











*A GOOD FIGHT  *

Bruce Lee had  many private challenges here are clips from movies portraying what it might of looked like......


* Bruce Lee vs Rolex Karate Champ - 







* Bruce Lee vs Raja Muay Thai Champ Raja - 







* Bruce Lee vs Jiu-Jitsu Master Wally Jay - 








*Author By* - Sifu - Bruce Lee (Jun Fan Kune Do - J.K.D - Wing Chung - Ip Man)


----------



## MA_Student

Don't really see what this has to do with mma. Also I've never bought into the whole. I have no technique stuff well yeah you do because even throwing a jab is a technique and this philosophy stuff yeah it sounds good in the movies but when it comes to a real fight you haven't got time to think of all that.

Also I wouldn't believe all this about bruce lees challenge matches either. There's only confirmed real fight he ever had and even the result is questionable


----------



## FighterTwister

MA_Student said:


> Don't really see what this has to do with mma. Also I've never bought into the whole. I have no technique stuff well yeah you do because even throwing a jab is a technique and this philosophy stuff yeah it sounds good in the movies but when it comes to a real fight you haven't got time to think of all that.
> 
> Also I wouldn't believe all this about bruce lees challenge matches either. There's only confirmed real fight he ever had and even the result is questionable



Well we all take in want we want from any art I have always accepted and loved all of Bruce Lee stuff, I have all his books and sfuff that has been uploaded onto youtube.

This is taken from my notes on UFC - fighter Conor's position on J.K.D as a practioner and follower of Bruce Lee teachings and I'm just sharing part of it here, its one of the main reasons I'm a fan of Conor and Bruce.

Also on Bruce Lee challenges there is an old new paper article on this and a few web pages where I found some of those fighters claiming that Bruce Lee is the real deal, a while back.

As for the movie clips they would have had some sources as well to make the movie in some ways true to real life experiences that Bruce encountered.

Like for example the Wong Jack Man fight etc

These days its all found online as historical archives these are not my own personal views or twisted facts but true accounts of Bruce Lee's life.

So call me a Bruce Lee fan or whatever you like but I like all his stuff, it just fits what I like about martial arts.

So people get what he teaches some don't receive it at all, thats called choice.

Things I like for example.................


* *** "Water becomes the cup*

* it can flow and it can crash*

* be water my friend"!.   - BRUCE LEE - JKD ****



*Defeat and/or Adaptability:-*

* Is nothing more then lessons learned, an examination a study of self in the fight.

* A self assessment and corrected play of events in the fight and after.

* Thinking but yet observing patiently

* Concentrating but in a controlled calm state

* Playfully following the events but taking it seriously not against the wind

* Using no way as way and Having no limitation as limitation

* A process of learning while you fight the one in front of you

* Utilizing the save states of the Brain functions - E.g.  Creative > Right and Logic > Left and when to
swap them and know the difference.



























*
Another example..............*


*NOTORIOUS - CONOR MCGREGOR - FIGHT SELF ASSESSING SKILLS*

Listen carefully..............








Not many fighters can process the actual fight in fight and after fight that quickly its a driven conscious effort and experience gained over practical application or better put the reasoning abilities formed over time, these skills get better over time as you put into practice.

Fighter's that do this start to collate, departmentalize their brain access functions and store data more efficiently

His brain NINJA  skills so to speak!

I like to call it "Smart Fighters Sensory Skills"!  (SFSS)







So I guess some people will embrace certain martial arts teachings and others will take it as a joke and call Bruce Lee fake and overrated. I'm not here to argue that you should like it but only sharing what I like and accept into my idea of the martial arts philosophies that I follow.

Another example is John Kavangh's from SBG GYM Conor's coach their philosophy is similar and broader in a sense.

Get his book here:- Win or Learn: MMA, Conor McGregor and Me: A Trainer's Journey eBook: John Kavanagh: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> Well we all take in want we want from any art I have always accepted and loved all of Bruce Lee stuff, I have all his books and sfuff that has been uploaded onto youtube.
> 
> This is taken from my notes on UFC - fighter Conor's position on J.K.D as a practioner and follower of Bruce Lee teachings and I'm just sharing part of it here, its one of the main reasons I'm a fan of Conor and Bruce.
> 
> Also on Bruce Lee challenges there is an old new paper article on this and a few web pages where I found some of those fighters claiming that Bruce Lee is the real deal, a while back.
> 
> As for the movie clips they would have had some sources as well to make the movie in some ways true to real life experiences that Bruce encountered.
> 
> Like for example the Wong Jack Man fight etc
> 
> These days its all found online as historical archives these are not my own personal views or twisted facts but true accounts of Bruce Lee's life.
> 
> So call me a Bruce Lee fan or whatever you like but I like all his stuff, it just fits what I like about martial arts.
> 
> So people get what he teaches some don't receive it at all, thats called choice.
> 
> Things I like for example.................
> 
> 
> * *** "Water becomes the cup*
> 
> * it can flow and it can crash*
> 
> * be water my friend"!.   - BRUCE LEE - JKD ****
> 
> 
> 
> *Defeat and/or Adaptability:-*
> 
> * Is nothing more then lessons learned, an examination a study of self in the fight.
> 
> * A self assessment and corrected play of events in the fight and after.
> 
> * Thinking but yet observing patiently
> 
> * Concentrating but in a controlled calm state
> 
> * Playfully following the events but taking it seriously not against the wind
> 
> * Using no way as way and Having no limitation as limitation
> 
> * A process of learning while you fight the one in front of you
> 
> * Utilizing the save states of the Brain functions - E.g.  Creative > Right and Logic > Left and when to
> swap them and know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Another example..............*
> 
> 
> *NOTORIOUS - CONOR MCGREGOR - FIGHT SELF ASSESSING SKILLS*
> 
> Listen carefully..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not many fighters can process the actual fight in fight and after fight that quickly its a driven conscious effort and experience gained over practical application or better put the reasoning abilities formed over time, these skills get better over time as you put into practice.
> 
> Fighter's that do this start to collate, departmentalize their brain access functions and store data more efficiently
> 
> His brain NINJA  skills so to speak!
> 
> I like to call it "Smart Fighters Sensory Skills"!  (SFSS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess some people will embrace certain martial arts teachings and others will take it as a joke and call Bruce Lee fake and overrated. I'm not here to argue that you should like it but only sharing what I like and accept into my idea of the martial arts philosophies that I follow.
> 
> Another example is John Kavangh's from SBG GYM Conor's coach their philosophy is similar and broader in a sense.
> 
> Get his book here:- Win or Learn: MMA, Conor McGregor and Me: A Trainer's Journey eBook: John Kavanagh: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store


Yeah because newspapers are always totally honest. Lee was a good martial artist but I wouldn't call him a fighter because he didnt fight apart from a debatable win against Wong jack man and a couple of street kids. That's not an insult some people just aren't fighters and he wasn't. Doesn't mean he couldn't fight but he just didnt because that wasnt his thing. If he wanted to he could've had boxing matches (I mean proper boxing not a school boy tournament) there were point tournaments he could've done there were options for him to fight properly but he didnt do it.

All the pro fighters saying how good he Is. It's speculation because no one ever saw him fight. All they have is demos and movies to look at. Sure he can throw good punches and kicks but when he takes a hard shot and he's tired and bleeding and hurt would he have e strength to dig down and keep going or would he crumble. It's easy to shadow box and hit bags but to actually fight is not easy and no one can say if he was a good fighte or not because there's no proof.


Fact is in a fight what matters is your technique your skill, your heart, your stamina and you toughness that's what determines if you win. Being able to quote a bunch of philosophy is great for class and fine to have that outlook in life but when it comes down to a real fight you can know all the physiology you want but if you haven't got the right attributes you're going to lose


----------



## DaveB

MA_Student said:


> Yeah because newspapers are always totally honest. Lee was a good martial artist but I wouldn't call him a fighter because he didnt fight apart from a debatable win against Wong jack man and a couple of street kids. That's not an insult some people just aren't fighters and he wasn't. Doesn't mean he couldn't fight but he just didnt because that wasnt his thing. If he wanted to he could've had boxing matches (I mean proper boxing not a school boy tournament) there were point tournaments he could've done there were options for him to fight properly but he didnt do it.
> 
> All the pro fighters saying how good he Is. It's speculation because no one ever saw him fight. All they have is demos and movies to look at. Sure he can throw good punches and kicks but when he takes a hard shot and he's tired and bleeding and hurt would he have e strength to dig down and keep going or would he crumble. It's easy to shadow box and hit bags but to actually fight is not easy and no one can say if he was a good fighte or not because there's no proof.
> 
> 
> Fact is in a fight what matters is your technique your skill, your heart, your stamina and you toughness that's what determines if you win. Being able to quote a bunch of philosophy is great for class and fine to have that outlook in life but when it comes down to a real fight you can know all the physiology you want but if you haven't got the right attributes you're going to lose



I'm not a Bruce Lee lover, but I think this attitude is pretty sad.

Some will insist I'm a fantasists because I believe one can be a good fighter without a boxing or mma record and because while almost certainly exaggerated, word of mouth accounts can be believed. So be it.

But note the opposition doesn't have anything but doubt to bring. No proof is not the same as not true. And deciding that not everybody who speaks is more likely to be lying than not is not the same with inventing delusions. 

This is especially true with regard to someone like Bruce Lee who has numerous demonstrations of near superhuman speed and skill still on video and who was able to demonstrate how his approach could improve upon that which was being done before him.

Btw we also know he fought Samo Hung.


----------



## MA_Student

DaveB said:


> I'm not a Bruce Lee lover, but I think this attitude is pretty sad.
> 
> Some will insist I'm a fantasists because I believe one can be a good fighter without a boxing or mma record and because while almost certainly exaggerated, word of mouth accounts can be believed. So be it.
> 
> But note the opposition doesn't have anything but doubt to bring. No proof is not the same as not true. And deciding that not everybody who speaks is more likely to be lying than not is not the same with inventing delusions.
> 
> This is especially true with regard to someone like Bruce Lee who has numerous demonstrations of near superhuman speed and skill still on video and who was able to demonstrate how his approach could improve upon that which was being done before him.
> 
> Btw we also know he fought Samo Hung.


Yeah they can be but we have no proof that he could like I said he's skilled but how do we know if he can take a punch or go a longtime fighting without running out of steam. We don't so maybe he could be good fighter or maybe not but either way there's no proof because he had no interest in fighting so that means he wasn't a fighter he was a teacher and a martial artist but if you're a fighter then you fight if not then you're a martial artist.

Everyone seems to take the saying they weren't a fighter as an insult. It's not an insult it's just a fact. I'm a bruce lee fan I've seen his movies and all the documentys about him but I'm not going to say he was the best fighter ever. Not everyone who does martial arts is a fighter. I'm not a fighter I know most of my teachers aren't fighters there's nothing wrong with it. Fighting isn't for everyone and it wasn't for bruce lee. That's not an insult it's just a fact. Bruce lee was very good no doubt but he could be beaten just like every single person on earth can be beaten 

Bruce lee was a legend no doubt but his legacy has been blown up so much since his death. Like the whole he was father of mma...that's rubbish in the first ufcs it was style against style And it was like that for years until people started cross training and they didnt start doing it because bruce lee did it they did it because they worked it out themselves and I'm very much sure bruce lee wasn't the first to cross train either. Yeah he was probably the most famous who did it at the time but all this father of mma stuff is just dana white spouting out stuff to sell his product 
Also no he didn't that was a movie


----------



## Tez3

FighterTwister said:


> fighter Conor's position on J.K.D as a practioner



Where did you read that Conor practices JKD? He doesn't. He does like most MMA fighters take techniques which work for him from any style.

Is John giving you commission for advertising his book?


----------



## FighterTwister

Hi M8 there are some threads out there stating that Conor has studied or trained in Bruce Lee JKD teachings and concepts of fighting with SBG GYM instructors.


A few Links:-


Conor McGregor and the Origin of the Perfect Knockout
Matt Thornton (martial artist) - Wikipedia
10 Influences That Molded Conor McGregor Into MMA’s Biggest Star


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> Hi M8 there are some threads out there stating that Conor has studied or trained in Bruce Lee JKD teachings and concepts of fighting with SBG GYM instructors.
> 
> 
> A few Links:-
> 
> 
> Conor McGregor and the Origin of the Perfect Knockout
> Matt Thornton (martial artist) - Wikipedia
> 10 Influences That Molded Conor McGregor Into MMA’s Biggest Star


None of those said anything about mcgregor training Jkd the first 2 were just about the guy who trained mcgregors coach, the third was him just talking about bruce lee. Nothing that said he had any formal training in JKD. Mcgregors main style is boxing with a few kicks thrown in. Just because someone quotes bruce lee doesn't mean they train Jkd. Sure they may use the same philosophy but well lee wasn't the first to say that stuff either a lot of his phylosphy was taken from over people and he changed the wording a bit to suit martial arts. Read the book fighting spirit by bruce Thomas it has a quote from a famous phylospher and a quote from bruce lees book and it's almost word for word the same thing.

Maybe mcgregor is influenced by some if his concepts but he doesn't use Jkd as his training regiment


----------



## Tez3

FighterTwister said:


> Hi M8 there are some threads out there stating that Conor has studied or trained in Bruce Lee JKD teachings and concepts of fighting with SBG GYM instructors.
> 
> 
> A few Links:-
> 
> 
> Conor McGregor and the Origin of the Perfect Knockout
> Matt Thornton (martial artist) - Wikipedia
> 10 Influences That Molded Conor McGregor Into MMA’s Biggest Star



Conor hasn't trained JKD or studied it in depth, just like most martial artists admires Bruce Lee and likes what he taught.  
Bruce Lee may well be one of the most influential martial artists we've had so far but that doesn't mean that because you admire him you train JKD. Conor was a boxer first then went into MMA, his standup being Muay Thai and boxing.


----------



## FighterTwister

The Thread is about the "Art Of The Fight" I couldn't think of a better title just used what was on my notes in regards to Floyd vs Conor about all internet claims of Conor and JKD but never mind me just trying to enjoy good thread creation with good content to discuss on.

This thread's intent was to look at a the art of fighting in:-


Competition
Sparring
Street Defense
Tactics
Theoretical
Practically

Philosophical
Experiential 

Artistically
Choreographically
Movement
Motion

Strategy
Technique
Mechanics
Entering and exiting

etc
It was to consider Bruce's theories and philosophies of a fight as you stop and think evaluate etc well was hoping to get more discussion on that in regards to peoples tactics etc

Similar to this book - MARTIAL ARTS PHILOSOPHY: THE ART OF STREET FIGHTING eBook: PATRHENRY PANTIG: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store

Change the title if you guys want to something better initially I was thinking:-

_Bruce Lees Pearls of Wisdom "Art Of The Fight" _

But thought it was to long and boring.

Look I had an idea sorry it bummed out I didn't put much thought to it, I'm just having some fun here guys, killing time if you like LoL

If its not right then delete it, or a mod can fix it up either way no skin off my nose.

Just wanted to create some good threads topics with pics, articles, videos and personal knowledge or share tactics or discuss in detail whatever people wanted to share or contribute.

Although I always thought it was clever what Bruce Lee did putting messages in the movies.

Now I go and cry!


----------



## Tez3

FighterTwister said:


> Look I had an idea sorry it bummed out I didn't put much thought to it, I'm just having some fun here guys, killing time if you like LoL
> 
> If its not right then delete it, or a mod can fix it up either way no skin off my nose.
> 
> Just wanted to create some good threads topics with pics, articles, videos and personal knowledge or share tactics or discuss in detail whatever people wanted to share or contribute.
> 
> Now I go and cry!



Don't apologise! Your posts are interesting and make a very pleasant change from some of the posts we get from those who are permanently bad tempered and aggressive. Please do carry on. 
The only problem for me is that  a lot of rubbish is written about Conor. I know the gym in Dublin quite well along with John Kavanagh, he regularly send fighters over for UK promotions, often comes across with them and is a very welcome visitor. I remember picking him and his fighter Árni Ísaksson  for one of our shows, had a pleasant trip to the venue, John is charming and very knowledgeable.


----------



## drop bear

Yeah. This basically.


----------



## drop bear

DaveB said:


> I'm not a Bruce Lee lover, but I think this attitude is pretty sad.
> 
> Some will insist I'm a fantasists because I believe one can be a good fighter without a boxing or mma record and because while almost certainly exaggerated, word of mouth accounts can be believed. So be it.
> 
> But note the opposition doesn't have anything but doubt to bring. No proof is not the same as not true. And deciding that not everybody who speaks is more likely to be lying than not is not the same with inventing delusions.
> 
> This is especially true with regard to someone like Bruce Lee who has numerous demonstrations of near superhuman speed and skill still on video and who was able to demonstrate how his approach could improve upon that which was being done before him.
> 
> Btw we also know he fought Samo Hung.



Because if you don't need evidence then you can claim anything. This is a pretty simple concept.

Bruce lee could fight.

Who did he fight?


----------



## Martial D

FighterTwister said:


> *                       *** UFC - THE ART OF THE FIGHT ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good fight should be like a small play, but played seriously. A good martial artist does not become tense but ready, not thinking yet not dreaming, ready for whatever may come. When the opponent expands I contract, when he contracts I expand, and when there is an opportunity, I do not hit, it hits all by itself.
> 
> 
> Now remember the enemy has only illusions and images, behind which he hides, his true motives. Destroy the image and you will break the enemy.
> 
> 
> The it, that you refer to, is a powerful weapon easily misused by the martial artist who deserves his faults.
> 
> 
> For centuries now, the code of the Shaolin Temple, has been preserved remember the honor of our brotherhood has been held true.
> 
> 
> Tell me know the Shaolin commandment number thirteen ~
> _     13. A martial artist has to take responsibilities for himself and accept the consequences of his own doing   _
> 
> 
> *EXPLANATION:-*
> 
> This entire scene is about letting go of who you think you are, your false image and worst enemy - EGO "To have no technique" - having no preference on what you THINK you can use in battle "There is no opponent because the word "I" does not exist" - he is free from HIMSELF "I do not hit, it hits all by itself." - doing what you have to do when the time is right (also, the natural trained reaction) "The enemy has only images and illusions behind which he hides his true motives" - this screams ego more than anything in the entire movie, especially when Bruce gets in the mirror room, remembers this sentence and starts destroying the images of HIMSELF Do not focus on yourself or your enemy - focus on what you HAVE TO DO IN FRONT OF YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A GOOD FIGHT  *
> 
> Bruce Lee had  many private challenges here are clips from movies portraying what it might of looked like......
> 
> 
> * Bruce Lee vs Rolex Karate Champ -
> https://youtu.be/RT6QDx_iR9Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Bruce Lee vs Raja Muay Thai Champ Raja -
> https://youtu.be/a47-Acu28vc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Bruce Lee vs Jiu-Jitsu Master Wally Jay -
> https://youtu.be/Hz9NNagOdRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Author By* - Sifu - Bruce Lee (Jun Fan Kune Do - J.K.D - Wing Chung - Ip Man)


You do realize all those fights are movie fu right? Regardless of whether the man could fight or not, choreographed and scripted movie scenes do not serve as evidence of much.


----------



## FighterTwister

Martial D said:


> You do realize all those fights are movie fu right? Regardless of whether the man could fight or not, choreographed and scripted movie scenes do not serve as evidence of much.



Some people understand Bruce Lee and some don't posting everywhere  he is fake and and made false claims about himself and even his own as per say were trying to shut him down.

Its  been what nearly 50 years or so and his teachings and system is still being practiced - Jeet Kune Do Athletic Association  » Sifu Singh

I only wish I could train with sifu Singh but his in Toronto and I'm on the other side of the world but they use all the knowledge that Bruce left handed down, books and movies with his hidden teachings and knowledge.

Here for those that think all is fake.................























Yep all fake LoL

Most people like yourself  just dont have a clue or know what you are talking about. There are to many juice heads, stuck in the mud martial art  wannabes LoL

Seriously how many black-belts can even really defend themselves in a street fight? 

They don't have it in them they cant think quick or read a fight?

Aggh for get it m8 the internet, pfftt........ time for a beer LoL

Although this thread is now derailed and off topic, and I cant edit the thread first post to adjust and better explain the intent and purpose this needs to change so a post can be better improved or updated.

*Why are they locked?*





Tez3 said:


> Don't apologise! Your posts are interesting and make a very pleasant change from some of the posts we get from those who are permanently bad tempered and aggressive. Please do carry on.
> The only problem for me is that  a lot of rubbish is written about Conor. I know the gym in Dublin quite well along with John Kavanagh, he regularly send fighters over for UK promotions, often comes across with them and is a very welcome visitor. I remember picking him and his fighter Árni Ísaksson  for one of our shows, had a pleasant trip to the venue, John is charming and very knowledgeable.



Well thanks for your kind words sadly the internet is allot of fun but yep I agree the malice aggressive nature and temperament spoils the possible discussions you could have in a nice forum like this.

One of my other interests is gaming and flight sim forums they all go down hill and people make a mess because they don't follow a simple rule of life - "Live and Let Live" simply put leave people alone.

Just give people the freedom to be and allow them to just talk without jumping all over them.

Its not a perfect world but a little patience and tolerance goes along way in making friends online and then by listening you might learn more about the person and the subject itself.

Anyway no fuss no foul - cheers all


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> Some people understand Bruce Lee and some don't posting everywhere  he is fake and and made false claims about himself and even his own as per say were trying to shut him down.
> 
> Its  been what nearly 50 years or so and his teachings and system is still being practiced - Jeet Kune Do Athletic Association  » Sifu Singh
> 
> I only wish I could train with sifu Singh but his in Toronto and I'm on the other side of the world but they use all the knowledge that Bruce left handed down, books and movies with his hidden teachings and knowledge.
> 
> Here for those that think all is fake.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep all fake LoL
> 
> Most people like yourself  just dont have a clue or know what you are talking about. There are to many juice heads, stuck in the mud martial art  wannabes LoL
> 
> Seriously how many black-belts can even really defend themselves in a street fight.
> 
> Aggh for get it m8 time for a beer LoL
> 
> Although this thread is now derailed and off topic, and I cant edit the thread first post to adjust and better explain the intent and purpose this needs to change so a post can be better improved or updated.
> 
> Why are they locked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for your kind words sadly the internet is allot of fun but yep I agree the malice aggressive nature and temperament spoils the possible discussions you could have in a nice forum like this.
> 
> One of my other interests is gaming and flight sim forums they all go down hill and people make a mess because they don't follow a simple rule of life - "Live and Let Live" simply put leave people alone.
> 
> Just give people the freedom to be and allow them to just talk without jumping all over them.
> 
> Its not a perfect world but a little patience and tolerance goes along way in making friends online and then by listening you might learn more about the person and the subject itself.
> 
> Anyway no fuss no foul - cheers all


Give people the freedom to post what they want without jumping over them?.....isn't that what you're doing...you give your opinion others will five there's.. Martial D said those movies are fake which they are they're movies no one has said bruce lee was fake. 

But then you start insulting people saying they don't have a clue or calling them juice heads or martial art wannabes why because they don't have the same opinon as you?

How many black belts can defend themselves in a real fight...,I don't know without proof same goes with bruce lee can he fight? Don't know without proof. Those clips you posted are demos and training footage. No one here Is being aggressive but you post an opinon people post theirs back don't get upset because people don't agree. 

Not agreeing isnt the same as being aggressive


----------



## FighterTwister

MA_Student said:


> !




Here an honest heart felt hug m8


----------



## DaveB

drop bear said:


> Because if you don't need evidence then you can claim anything. This is a pretty simple concept.
> 
> Bruce lee could fight.
> 
> Who did he fight?


There was no question in my post that required a "because" answer.

I understand the scepticism, I just don't think it is necessary.


----------



## DaveB

Martial D said:


> You do realize all those fights are movie fu right? Regardless of whether the man could fight or not, choreographed and scripted movie scenes do not serve as evidence of much.


Evidence.  Ha!


----------



## Martial D

FighterTwister said:


> Some people understand Bruce Lee and some don't posting everywhere  he is fake and and made false claims about himself and even his own as per say were trying to shut him down.
> 
> Its  been what nearly 50 years or so and his teachings and system is still being practiced - Jeet Kune Do Athletic Association  » Sifu Singh
> 
> I only wish I could train with sifu Singh but his in Toronto and I'm on the other side of the world but they use all the knowledge that Bruce left handed down, books and movies with his hidden teachings and knowledge.
> 
> Here for those that think all is fake.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep all fake LoL
> 
> Most people like yourself  just dont have a clue or know what you are talking about. There are to many juice heads, stuck in the mud martial art  wannabes LoL
> 
> Seriously how many black-belts can even really defend themselves in a street fight?
> 
> They don't have it in them they cant think quick or read a fight?
> 
> Aggh for get it m8 the internet, pfftt........ time for a beer LoL
> 
> Although this thread is now derailed and off topic, and I cant edit the thread first post to adjust and better explain the intent and purpose this needs to change so a post can be better improved or updated.
> 
> *Why are they locked?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for your kind words sadly the internet is allot of fun but yep I agree the malice aggressive nature and temperament spoils the possible discussions you could have in a nice forum like this.
> 
> One of my other interests is gaming and flight sim forums they all go down hill and people make a mess because they don't follow a simple rule of life - "Live and Let Live" simply put leave people alone.
> 
> Just give people the freedom to be and allow them to just talk without jumping all over them.
> 
> Its not a perfect world but a little patience and tolerance goes along way in making friends online and then by listening you might learn more about the person and the subject itself.
> 
> Anyway no fuss no foul - cheers all


Right. And those are all demonstrations on compliant partners. Again, even if he was the best fighter to ever live, there is no evidence of that in any of these videos.

Look, the reason I posted that is that your post seemed to be putting these movie clips forward as evidence of fighting skill. That makes you either dishonest or naive, your choice.

Fact is I'm a big fan of the man's philosophy vis a vis fighting and martial arts. He was way ahead of his time conceptually, yet if we are to take movie scenes as indications of real life badassery van dam and seagal, vin deisal and the rock would all be some of the toughest men to ever live. Turns out, they too are actors.


----------



## FighterTwister

Martial D said:


> Right. And those are all demonstrations on compliant partners. Again, even if he was the best fighter to ever live, there is no evidence of that in any of these videos.
> 
> *Look, the reason I posted that is that your post seemed to be putting these movie clips forward as evidence of fighting skill. That makes you either dishonest or naive, your choice. *
> 
> Fact is I'm a big fan of the man's philosophy vis a vis fighting and martial arts. He was way ahead of his time conceptually, yet if we are to take movie scenes as indications of real life badassery van dam and seagal, vin deisal and the rock would all be some of the toughest men to ever live. Turns out, they too are actors.




What the heck does that mean LoL

Its fact and spoken within JKD circles!

Sadly, the JKD martial arts is kept mostly in the dark and its almost forbidden as an art form in the 21st century LoL

Bruce Lee was and still will remain a martial artist teacher of Wing Chun - Jeet Kune Do and Master amongst those of us who have trained in the style of martial art.

He privately kicked butt in challenges and thats all she wrote,  believe it man!

Did  "I or You or Anyone for that matter" create a book on personal street fights or school yard fights, if any?

No, so what are we talking about M8!

He created movies to educate and show the world his style that was his ambition not his drive to be an actor.

But this thread was not about that in its intent and purpose read post 11# *** UFC - THE ART OF THE FIGHT ***

It has been derailed and off topic!

So care to constructively join the threads intent with your input? 

Enough said!


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> What the heck does that mean LoL
> 
> Its fact and spoken within JKD circles!
> 
> Sadly, the JKD martial arts is kept mostly in the dark and its almost forbidden as an art form in the 21st century LoL
> 
> Bruce Lee was and still will remain a martial artist teacher of Wing Chun - Jeet Kune Do and Master amongst those of us who have trained in the style of martial art.
> 
> He privately kicked butt in challenges and thats all she wrote,  believe it man!
> 
> Did  "I or You or Anyone for that matter" create a book on personal street fights or school yard fights, if any?
> 
> No, so what are we talking about M8!
> 
> He created movies to educate and show the world his style that was his ambition not his drive to be an actor.
> 
> But this thread was not about that in its intent and purpose read post 11# *** UFC - THE ART OF THE FIGHT ***
> 
> It has been derailed and off topic!
> 
> So care to constructively join the threads intent with your input?
> 
> Enough said!


Sorry but what?  JKD is not forbidden in any way shape or form. He had one known challenge match which the outcome is debatable.

His movies you know why he made them,...to make money for his family that's why he made movies nothing to do with teaching.

Martial D said that those movies don't show if he was a good fighter or not which is correct they don't. Also you do know Tao of JKD wasn't a book written by lee it was thrown together from a bunch of notes in lees office.  Also he wasn't a master of wing chun as he had a couple of years training of it and didnt learn all the forms.

Look bruce lee was a legend a great martial artist but you seem to be one of those who holds him up as a god who could do know wrong and believe he could beat anyone without getting hit which is wrong.


----------



## Martial D

FighterTwister said:


> What the heck does that mean LoL
> 
> Its fact and spoken within JKD circles!
> 
> Sadly, the JKD martial arts is kept mostly in the dark and its almost forbidden as an art form in the 21st century LoL
> 
> Bruce Lee was and still will remain a martial artist teacher of Wing Chun - Jeet Kune Do and Master amongst those of us who have trained in the style of martial art.
> 
> He privately kicked butt in challenges and thats all she wrote,  believe it man!
> 
> Did  "I or You or Anyone for that matter" create a book on personal street fights or school yard fights, if any?
> 
> No, so what are we talking about M8!
> 
> He created movies to educate and show the world his style that was his ambition not his drive to be an actor.
> 
> But this thread was not about that in its intent and purpose read post 11# *** UFC - THE ART OF THE FIGHT ***
> 
> It has been derailed and off topic!
> 
> So care to constructively join the threads intent with your input?
> 
> Enough said!


What does that mean? I thought I was clear enough. You presented movie scenes as though they were evidence of fighting ability. That leaves two logical interpretations.

A) you believe that

B) you don't believe that but you want the readers to.


----------



## FighterTwister

This is called Trolling...............







 More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11

Nothing constructive offered ! 

Cheerio  LoL


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> This is called Trolling...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11
> 
> Nothing constructive offered !
> 
> Cheerio  LoL


No it isn't its called a discussion. Just because it's not going the way you want it doesn't mean anyone's trolling


----------



## FighterTwister

MA_Student said:


> No it isn't its called a *discussion*. Just because it's not going the way you want it doesn't mean anyone's trolling



..................... More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11and 1 as well.

Nothing constructive offered, again then ! 

Oh boy, do you actually study martial arts or like enjoying winding conversations with no real input of your own.

Tell me something give input to the above.............. just something worth discussing then Please?!


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> ..................... More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11
> 
> Nothing constructive offered, again then !
> 
> Oh boy, do you actually study martial arts or like enjoying winding conversations with no real input of your own.
> 
> Tell me something give input to the above! .............. Just something please!


Oh grow up do you? You're posting movies as proof someone can fight. There's nothing to say to your thread because all you've done is post movie clips and a bunch of bruce lee quotes...what's there to say about that. What's your input been? Hey guys look at this actor playing bruce lee fight a guy playing wally jay in a movoe


----------



## FighterTwister

MA_Student said:


> Oh grow up do you? You're posting movies as proof someone can fight. There's nothing to say to your thread because all you've done is post movie clips and a bunch of bruce lee quotes...what's there to say about that. What's your input been? Hey guys look at this actor playing bruce lee fight a guy playing wally jay in a movoe




..................... More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11and 1 as well.

Nothing constructive offered, again then ! 

Oh boy, do you actually study martial arts or like enjoying winding conversations with no real input of your own.

Tell me something give input to the above.............. just something worth discussing then Please?!


----------



## Headhunter

FighterTwister said:


> ..................... More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11and 1 as well.
> 
> Nothing constructive offered, again then !
> 
> Oh boy, do you actually study martial arts or like enjoying winding conversations with no real input of your own.
> 
> Tell me something give input to the above.............. just something worth discussing then Please?!


Oh boy....I can't stand people who come on here saying do you know martial arts...yeah they do that's why they're on this forum. 

There's nothing to discuss here this is just you being a bruce lee fanboy all you've done is post some dialogue from enter the dragon....this is all we can really say about what you've posted..

Oh yeah great movie


----------



## MA_Student

FighterTwister said:


> ..................... More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11and 1 as well.
> 
> Nothing constructive offered, again then !
> 
> Oh boy, do you actually study martial arts or like enjoying winding conversations with no real input of your own.
> 
> Tell me something give input to the above.............. just something worth discussing then Please?!


Nice copy and paste off you last post.


This is a discussion people are discussing if bruce lees philosophy works or not then you come on saying he had a bunch of challenge matches people discus that. You're saying people are posting with no real input....man you posted that he had a bunch of challenge fights then posted movie clips as examples of them.....what Input does that have?

Whatever I'm done with this thread


----------



## FighterTwister

Headhunter said:


> Oh boy....I can't stand people who come on here saying do you know martial arts...yeah they do that's why they're on this forum.
> 
> There's nothing to discuss here this is just you being a bruce lee fanboy all you've done is post some dialogue from enter the dragon....this is all we can really say about what you've posted..
> 
> Oh yeah great movie




It's very simple really, I'm trying to establish good conversation that discusses *"The Art Of The Fight"* so by reading post 1, 11 and 22 you could offer some really good reading and discussing dialog.

Its all wasted silly energy trying to trump me and for what exact purpose again, your attempts not mine.

Here to start  a good DISCUSSION but..................

..................... More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11and 1 as well.

Nothing constructive offered, again then ! 

Oh boy, do you actually study martial arts or like enjoying winding conversations with no real input of your own.

Tell me something give input to the above.............. just something worth discussing then Please?!

My guess is people don't know then, sad really!


----------



## Headhunter

FighterTwister said:


> It's very simple really, I'm trying to establish good conversation that discusses *"The Art Of The Fight"* so by reading post 1, 11 and 22 you could offer some really good reading and discussing dialog.
> 
> Its all wasted silly energy trying to trump me and for what exact purpose again, your attempts not mine.
> 
> Here to start  a good DISCUSSION but..................
> 
> ..................... More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11and 1 as well.
> 
> Nothing constructive offered, again then !
> 
> Oh boy, do you actually study martial arts or like enjoying winding conversations with no real input of your own.
> 
> Tell me something give input to the above.............. just something worth discussing then Please?!
> 
> My guess is people don't know then, sad really!




Really good reading.....lol big headed much.

Just reread both and nope nothing worth discussing. All you've done in post 22 is fanboy over bruce lee and ma_student even discussed that post but you dismissed it because it's not what you wanted to hear. 

You want to have a proper discussion post real stuff not movies, no one here cares about what movies say.

People don't know what? You haven't asked anything all you've done is quote bruce lee that's literally all you've done and say about he kicked butt in challenge matches. Everyone knows and understands his philosophy it's been around since the 70s everyone gets what he was on about


----------



## Martial D

FighterTwister said:


> This is called Trolling...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11
> 
> Nothing constructive offered !
> 
> Cheerio  LoL



Nothing substantive in either of those posts. My point stands though, which is it? Do you believe the movie scene fight sequences you posted in the original post are representative of actual fighting ability, or do you not?


----------



## FighterTwister

See you guys don't know!

Lets get it straight this is a Martial Arts Forum hence my post and what my aim is! 

It's very simple really, I'm trying to establish good conversation that discusses *"The Art Of The Fight"* so by reading post 1, 11 and 22 you could offer some really good reading and discussing dialog.

Its all wasted silly energy trying to trump me and for what exact purpose again, your attempts not mine.

Here to start  a good DISCUSSION but..................

..................... More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11and 1 as well.

Nothing constructive offered, again then ! 

Oh boy, do you actually study martial arts or like enjoying winding conversations with no real input of your own.

Tell me something give input to the above.............. just something worth discussing then Please?!

HERE ARE SOME CLUES I"M  NOT GOING TO DO ALL THE WORK BUT ALLOW YOU TO THINK FOR YOURSELVES...................
*
Example clue 1:-*

“Supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy’s resistance without fighting.” –Sun Tzu
*
Example clue 2:-*

“It is useless to fight against people’s rigid ways, or to argue against their irrational concepts. You will only waste time and make yourself rigid in the process. The best strategy is to simply accept rigidity in others, outwardly displaying deference to their need for order. On your own, however, you must work to maintain your open spirit, letting go of bad habits and deliberately cultivating new ideas.”  –Robert Greene


Now bring it to me guys, just bringing it.........................................


----------



## Martial D

FighterTwister said:


> See you guys don't know!
> 
> Lets get it straight this is a Martial Arts Forum hence my post and what my aim is!
> 
> It's very simple really, I'm trying to establish good conversation that discusses *"The Art Of The Fight"* so by reading post 1, 11 and 22 you could offer some really good reading and discussing dialog.
> 
> Its all wasted silly energy trying to trump me and for what exact purpose again, your attempts not mine.
> 
> Here to start  a good DISCUSSION but..................
> 
> ..................... More of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11and 1 as well.
> 
> Nothing constructive offered, again then !
> 
> Oh boy, do you actually study martial arts or like enjoying winding conversations with no real input of your own.
> 
> Tell me something give input to the above.............. just something worth discussing then Please?!
> 
> HERE ARE SOME CLUES I"M  NOT GOING TO DO ALL THE WORK BUT ALLOW YOU TO THINK FOR YOURSELVES...................
> *
> Example clue 1:-*
> 
> “Supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy’s resistance without fighting.” –Sun Tzu
> *
> Example clue 2:-*
> 
> “It is useless to fight against people’s rigid ways, or to argue against their irrational concepts. You will only waste time and make yourself rigid in the process. The best strategy is to simply accept rigidity in others, outwardly displaying deference to their need for order. On your own, however, you must work to maintain your open spirit, letting go of bad habits and deliberately cultivating new ideas.”  –Robert Greene
> 
> 
> Now bring it to me guys bringing it.........................................


Hello, wall.

I'm done.


----------



## FighterTwister

Martial D said:


> Hello, wall.
> 
> I'm done.



LoL but you never started...............more of eluding the intent of the thread read post 22 again and 11and 1 as well.

Nothing constructive offered, again then ! 

Oh boy, do you actually study martial arts or like enjoying winding conversations with no real input of your own.

Tell me something give input to the above.............. just something worth discussing then Please?!

You just don't know just admit it, but I'm no fool here LoL


----------



## Steve

I have no idea what's going on in this thread.


----------



## FighterTwister

Steve said:


> I have no idea what's going on in this thread.



"Unfortunately I'm locked out of post #1 and cannot adjust and add what the threads intent/purpose was about, to open a good discussion adding to whats in post #11 combining #22 and #1

You should be allowed to modify your posts at any one time for this very reason.

So to get to the point what do you practice as a martial art, do you do any sparring, do you enjoy hand to hand combat at all, competition fights, and are you partnered in any way where you practice moves etc

If so then explain your tactics, strategies entry points give explanations, use articles, videos, notes, reasons, pictures, illustrations on the points I address in post #11 based on post #1 as a How to Theory and Philosophy to Bruce Lees method that I titled - "The Art of the Fight"!

Its really not that hard to understand and provide constructive discussion on a 1 vs 1 hand to hand unarmed combat situation is it?

If you respect the above please join in and share, if you don't well sadly its a missed opportunity for something I saw as a great discussion point on my part.

To some extent I rushed post #1 and did not give it to much thought I actually thought it was clear enough............to make out of it a good discussion, it maybe my fault in not clarifying post #1 from an audience perspective, so sorry for that. 

Cheers


----------



## Streetfighter2

Philosophy in martial arts is a load of rubbish people use to sound clever when they can't actually fight at the end of the day what matters in a fight is how well you can fight not much fortune cookie wisdom you remember


----------



## FighterTwister

Streetfighter2 said:


> Philosophy in martial arts is a load of rubbish people use to sound clever when they can't actually fight at the end of the day what matters in a fight is how well you can fight not much fortune cookie wisdom you remember




That is why so many people have failed to understand what Jeet Kuno Do is really all about or even understand Bruce Lee himself.

Like I said in an earlier post reply some people get it, some people don't! 

Its a learning curve, "The Ability To Read The Fight" not walk into a fight blindly but emotionally aware have all senses active so to speak.

"Thought Processes in Brain Functions" - Brain Functions: How They Work | Brain Structures | Funderstanding: Education, Curriculum and Learning Resources

What people don't realize they do this subconsciously anyway but to switch to self-awareness is harder to do and needs practice.

As they saying goes - "Practice Makes Perfect"!

Thats how good Bruce Less was a genius at this!

Better believe it men! 

Its not easy to teach you need to accept the philosophy first and then mentally work it into practical situations.

Its one of the reasons we have in Wing Chun and JKD  various types of sensitivity drills to train the senses and track the movement and using hand eye coordination.

Its not an easy task to do but over time and practice in sparring it all begins to gel together and you improve your tactical and strategic approach to fighting in competitions or sparring or training etc

*Try it where you train martial arts............*

But read post #22 and #11 and #1 as well.

Its what you learn in the fight and after the fight, your "Self Analyzing Skills" and development of fighting skills.

*As an example -* *Listen Carefully to Conor vs Floyd after fight "Self Analyzing Skills" comments............*








Some guys will figure this out eventually and comment it takes awhile though.

Oh well I tried LoL


----------



## Steve

FighterTwister said:


> "Unfortunately I'm locked out of post #1 and cannot adjust and add what the threads intent/purpose was about, to open a good discussion adding to whats in post #11 combining #22 and #1
> 
> You should be allowed to modify your posts at any one time for this very reason.
> 
> So to get to the point what do you practice as a martial art, do you do any sparring, do you enjoy hand to hand combat at all, competition fights, and are you partnered in any way where you practice moves etc
> 
> If so then explain your tactics, strategies entry points give explanations, use articles, videos, notes, reasons, pictures, illustrations on the points I address in post #11 based on post #1 as a How to Theory and Philosophy to Bruce Lees method that I titled - "The Art of the Fight"!
> 
> Its really not that hard to understand and provide constructive discussion on a 1 vs 1 hand to hand unarmed combat situation is it?
> 
> If you respect the above please join in and share, if you don't well sadly its a missed opportunity for something I saw as a great discussion point on my part.
> 
> To some extent I rushed post #1 and did not give it to much thought I actually thought it was clear enough............to make out of it a good discussion, it maybe my fault in not clarifying post #1 from an audience perspective, so sorry for that.
> 
> Cheers


So, this isn't a thread about Bruce Lee?   I don't think you're communicating as clearly as you think.   Even now I genuinely have no clear idea whether I agree with you or not.


----------



## FighterTwister

Steve said:


> So, this isn't a thread about Bruce Lee?   I don't think you're communicating as clearly as you think.   Even now* I genuinely have no clear* *idea* whether I agree with you or not.



Because I can't tell who genuinely is honest or not i give it one more shot read the Tao of Jeet Kune Do -  Tao of Jeet Kune Do eBook: Bruce Lee: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store

Then come back and read post #1, 3, 11 if you are honest  if you are "Taking-the-piss" well that is on you, to be clear! 

Like I said many times some people get it some people don't.

To understand it you got to swallow it and then eat piece by piece all of Bruce Lees teachings and even the messages in the movie, they are jewels for those that appreciate it.

Known as "THE ART OF THE FIGHT" hence the title! Okay.

A similar online post.......... Bruce Lee and the Art of Scientific Street Fighting

Also this as well........ Fighting without Fighting, from Sun Tzu to Bruce Lee, to You – Sun Tzu Strategies

and this one ................ Bruce Lee's Discussion With Monk Cut From Enter The Dragon | Bruce Lee Daily

I don't mind repeat mode for the slow ones but its boring when we could have had some good chats about using these principles coming from different martial art backgrounds but carry on........................


----------



## Steve

FighterTwister said:


> Because I can't tell who genuinely is honest or not i give it one more shot read the Tao of Jeet Kune Do -  Tao of Jeet Kune Do eBook: Bruce Lee: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
> 
> Then come back and read post #1, 3, 11 if you are honest  if you are "Taking-the-piss" well that is on you, to be clear!
> 
> Like I said many times some people get it some people don't.
> 
> To understand it you got to swallow it and then eat piece by piece all of Bruce Lees teachings and even the messages in the movie, they are jewels for those that appreciate it.
> 
> Known as "THE ART OF THE FIGHT" hence the title! Okay.
> 
> A similar online post.......... Bruce Lee and the Art of Scientific Street Fighting
> 
> Also this as well........ Fighting without Fighting, from Sun Tzu to Bruce Lee, to You – Sun Tzu Strategies
> 
> and this one ................ Bruce Lee's Discussion With Monk Cut From Enter The Dragon | Bruce Lee Daily
> 
> I don't mind repeat mode for the slow ones but its boring when we could have had some good chats about using these principles coming from different martial art backgrounds but carry on........................


No, I'm just being obtuse, but I am tracking now.  As long as I've been around here, I still often miss where things are posted.  I don't intend to read the Tao of Jeet Kun Do, but now that I see this is the JKD forum, it makes perfect sense.    I hope you find enough JKD practitioners around here to have a good discussion. 

I do like the movies.


----------



## FighterTwister

KenpoBoxer said:


> 36 wins and 7 loses makes you barley a boxer...um okay...





Steve said:


> No, I'm just being obtuse, but I am tracking now.  As long as I've been around here, I still often miss where things are posted.  I don't intend to read the Tao of Jeet Kun Do, but now that I see this is the JKD forum, it makes perfect sense.    I hope you find enough JKD practitioners around here to have a good discussion.
> 
> I do like the movies.



Whilst I did post it in the JKD area there is no reason that you cannot apply this principle to your art and improve your performance and those around you in sparring or competition events etc.

This was also part of my intent and purpose with the this topic to open a discussion on points addressed in post #1, 3 and 11 and get into good meaty discussion with pics, video, illustrations, articles and documents or books even experiences and feedback.

But it has not been received well, partly my fault in first post.

Although I thought people would have a good grasp on Bruce Lees concepts and discuss further from what I posted in the first post.

Oh well I tried, right!


----------



## Kenpoguy123

Enter the dragon is a bad *** movie but you don't learn anything off movies you learn it in class


----------



## FighterTwister

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Enter the dragon is a bad *** movie but you don't learn anything off movies you learn it in class



I understand how you could think that way because its sounds stupid to take Bruce Lees quotes and intents from movies and train from them.

But in all JKD linage or circles these are the jewels of what Bruce Lee did to leave his philosophies in books published and movies teachings he produced.














But in a Forum medium like this its difficult to discuss its to much so forget it!

Try out JKD in a place near you then come back share your feedback.


----------



## MA_Student

See that video you just posted is hypocritical "preserving bruce lees jKD" 

JKD was meant to never be preserved it was always meant to be changed with the times but now you've got people refusing to change a word of it which is completely against what bruce lee wanted from it


----------



## Kenpoguy123

FighterTwister said:


> I understand how you could think that way because its sounds stupid to take Bruce Lees quotes and intents from movies and train from them.
> 
> But in all JKD linage or circles these are the jewels of what Bruce Lee did to leave his philosophies in books published and movies teachings he produced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in a Forum medium like this its difficult to discuss its to much so forget it!
> 
> Try out JKD in a place near you then come back share your feedback.


Nah I'm good tried it once hated it. They spent more time talking than actually training, spouting on about adapting and growing and flowing...I was like great when can we actually train


----------



## FighterTwister

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Nah I'm good* tried it once hated it*. They spent more time talking than actually training, spouting on about adapting and growing and flowing...I was like great when can we actually train



Ahuh, I see, I took a moment to think about this before shooting from the hip so to speak.

You state you tried it once, well first that shows it wasn't for you, it also shows you want something quick into the fire so to speak and it also shows you were not patient and willing to develop the attitude and aptitude for JKD, since you also said you hated it.

Thats exactly what you needed to know about yourself before proceeding so your instructor that day did his job and they seem to have a good system of filtering out who is who.

Also to give benefit to your point of view I had already studied Wing Chun for 6 years that has given me the upper hand as to what to expect.

But this thread was not to discuss JKD the actual art but the "ART OF THE FIGHT" from Bruce Lees principles based on post #1, 3, 11 and how to apply in any martial art in sparring or competition and training to improve how to read the fight e.g tactics, reaction times etc and study the fight in the fight and after the fight self assessment and self analyzing skills that will increase your performance and understanding of the martial art you are in now.

So if you want to join that aspect of the conversation share your constructive feedback by all means.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Kenpoguy123 said:


> you don't learn anything off movies you learn it in class


You can learn how to "wrap a punching arm" from movie or online clip even if your teacher has not taught you how to do so.


----------

